# Autofocus Problem 70D



## Matt8275 (May 26, 2015)

Hello all, 

I have the same autofocus issue with the 70D. All my pictures with the Viewfinder are blurred  while they are sharped with the Live viewer. The autofocus with the View finder doesn't work properly. I checked with different lenses, different speeds, lights. 90% of my pictures are blurred with the Viewfinder.  

I went to Canon. They say that there's no issue. According to them, all pictures are sharped which is  wrong.

How can I do if the brand denies the evidence?
What are the resorts to solve the issue ?  

Thanks for your help

Matt


----------



## FFphoto (May 26, 2015)

Are you saying when you look through the viewfinder it is blurred but on the screen what looked like a blurred shot in the viewfinder is clear?


----------



## Matt8275 (May 26, 2015)

FFphoto said:


> Are you saying when you look through the viewfinder it is blurred but on the screen what looked like a blurred shot in the viewfinder is clear?



Through the viewfinder, this is blurred. We can see that the autofocus doesn't work properly. And with the viewer, we can see that the picture is really blurred. 

But if I take a picture with the liveviewer (without the Viewfinder), the autofocus work properly, and the picture is sharped. 

This is exactly the issue I get :


----------



## FFphoto (May 26, 2015)

Ah ok. Sorry I cant really help. If it was just through the viewfinder I was going to ask if you tried the diopter adjustment.


----------

